#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How often we should change our password?

## Bhavya

We all go through the frustration and annoyance of changing passwords for the security purpose. Sometimes it feels like an irritating task to complete on that day. However, in the world filled with online predators, it's important to change our password regularly so that we can keep our accounts and information secure. Check out this article to find out how often you should change your password.

----------

